# Is my art commissionable?



## Frenz (May 4, 2011)

Here is my gallery since I don't know what I would offer yet if I -did- start taking commissions. I was thinking starting off with just icons and then working my way up slowly. What do you think?

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/zombiepuppy/
And if I did start doing commissions, what would be a good rate to charge someone?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 4, 2011)

You are the one who chooses when to accept commisioning as an artist. Self evaluation is neccessary.


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2011)

If you can draw a penis, the answer is yes.


----------



## Brazen (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm seeing a lack of smut, work on it and you could probably make it as an artist, just be prepared to lose your innocence.


----------



## Frenz (May 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> If you can draw a penis, the answer is yes.


What if I only wanted to offer clean art or artistic nudity? I'm not anti porn or anything but I dislike creepers.


----------



## Elessara (May 4, 2011)

The main thing I look for when I commission an artist is consistency. Can I be almost absolutely positive what I will receive if I commission you? Not really.
Your art varies a great deal from picture to picture. That being said... If the price is right furries will buy anything. :/


----------



## Frenz (May 4, 2011)

Elessara said:


> The main thing I look for when I commission an artist is consistency. Can I be almost absolutely positive what I will receive if I commission you? Not really.
> Your art varies a great deal from picture to picture. That being said... If the price is right furries will buy anything. :/


 Well, thank you for being honest and constructive instead of just saying "Hurr hurr sell out and become a smut artist hurr hurr".

I guess I'm not ready yet since I'm still flushing out my style a lot. So, thank you again for the advice.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2011)

Frenz said:


> What if I only wanted to offer clean art or artistic nudity? I'm not anti porn or anything but I dislike creepers.


 
Then commissions won't work out for you. :V


But in all seriousness though, you're "commissionable" when you can get someone to commission you. There's... not really any other definition.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2011)

I think not. Like Elessara said, it's a matter of consistency. People might not have the confidence to buy from you yet because they won't be sure how the work will turn out.

Then again, something's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. If you've got people approaching you for commissions, go for it.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 4, 2011)

It's as easy as this:
Someone wants you to draw something for them, you say no, they offer money = you are now commisionable, enjoy.


----------



## Fay V (May 4, 2011)

Generally I think it is one of those cases where if you have to ask, you already know the answer. If you are not confident enough, so that you need to come on forum to ask, then no. Work at your art, get some fans and people interested, then eventually you'll be ready.


----------



## Octa (May 4, 2011)

All things being said, I have seen much less talented artists, even clean ones, who have gotten commissions. I would say that it wouldn't hurt, If anything it would force you to become more consistent because your now technically running a buisness.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 5, 2011)

I think you're right on that line; you're not terrible, but your work still needs work. That said, I think if you had them priced right, you could get commissions. And don't listen to that BS that you only have to draw dicks to get work; I haven't drawn any smut and I sell out on commissions in a matter of hours. It can be done.


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2011)

Your lineart needs some work if you wanna get into selling icons, at the moment there's no pen definition and all the lines are the same width - it's boring and flat. You should also practice lighting, most of the work I see in your gallery are flat coloured or only lightly shaded.


----------



## Thaily (May 14, 2011)

I offer porn but no-one has commissioned me for it in years, you don't _have_ to draw porn if you don't want to.
Your art is cute, I agree that the lines need some work though.
But you can try taking a commission or two. You should start low, because it'll look bad if you don't get business and lower your prices.
Don't start lower than $10 for a full body, coloured drawing. You can always adjust your price upwards according to demand lateron.

If sales don't take off right away, don't be discouraged. It's a tough economy and people have only so much to spend on luxuries, which commissions are.
Just keep drawing and you'll be fine.


----------



## mapdark (May 16, 2011)

You definitely need to work on your lineart and your colouring.

And consistency.

Like people have said these are your main issues , you definitely have lots of potential . 

You just need to work on it.

Right now I'd say your stuff is not yet ready for commissions


----------

